# Tell me some necessary software to put on my new laptop once I get it



## Sami27 (Oct 25, 2009)

I want a list of software (free or not it doesn't matter)
I am getting a new laptop soon and I want a list of software to install on it,it's gonna be running Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.41 and SUPERAntiSpyware 4.29.0.1004


----------



## starship_fl (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Sami,

Welcome to the Forum. You can learn many things here. I'm guessing I really don't need to tell you any of this because you list your experience as "Advanced" but here's my suggestions to you anyway:

*Before* you even plug your new computer in, read the material that it came with. One of the things it will tell you about is how to create a "Recovery Disc." This can be a "life-saver." (your computer's) In the event that you have trouble later on down the road you'll then have the ability to roll back your computer to the way it was when you got it. It's vital that the disc be made prior to you making any changes. Resist the temptation to start playing with the computer until this task is done.

Unless you're very lucky your computer will come with many programs pre-installed. They will have no discs. You'll need to decide which ones you want to keep. One of them, for sure, will be an anti-virus program. You could read up, on this Forum, about which programs are the preferred ones. Also, the two that Dust Sailor mentioned are both excellent anti-malware programs.

Lots of luck with your new computer and many happy days with it.

§§


----------



## Sami27 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for taking your time to post that and for the tips,but I am going to get a windows vista 64-bit laptop which I will promptly install a fresh version of windows 7 ultimate 64-bit so all the pre-installed programs will be lost.


----------



## jjakubik (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum!

Generally this is what I do when I get a new PC.

- Office
- McAfee Total Protect (or your favorite AV Software)
- Pidgin (alows you to combine AIM, MSN, GOOGLE & YAHOO in to one chat program)
- Malware Bytes

After those, its up to the users discression - but those are the absolute basics.

Best Regards,
Jp


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

A good comprehensive explanation for any computer:

http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=44525


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

A good comprehensive explanation for any computer:

http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=44525


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I think it also really depends on what you use the computer for.

For my needs I install the following:

avast antivirus
mozilla firefox
mozilla thunderbird
piriform defraggler
MS office suite
irfanview
Corel Draw suite
WeBuilder
xampp

The last three are for web design

Irfanview is great for quick picture edits

And really that is all I have on my pc, but then again that is all I need for what I do.


----------



## Sami27 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks people
I'd like some more answers , remember they don't have to free


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

The question for you is, "What do you want to be able to do with your computer?"

Is it for games?--- specific set of hardware & software.

Is it for general office work?

Is it for digital audio recording?

Is it for video processing?

Is it for photographic processing?

What are your hobbies or interests? Do you collect stamps? Do you collect coins?

Do you spend most of your time on the Internet? 
Researching?
Web designing?

Each of these (& so many more that I can think of off the top of my head) each require specific software (& some require additional hardware). Until we know what YOU want to do with your computer, it is hard to recommend software/hardware for YOUR particular needs or interests.

For example (some of the programs I load on almost every computer- some cannot be loaded together- like AntiVirus & firewall):
PCLinuxOS for security on the Internet (dual-boot to your version of Windows)
VirtualBox to test various versions of OS.
OpenOffice
Firefox
Opera
Acronis True Image
Abbyy Fine Reader
AVG free
ZoneAlarm
Outpost
Avira
CCleaner
CD-DVD Printer
CDex
Email Stripper
e-Sword
Eudora
Foxit Reader
Irfanview
MalwareByes Anti-malware
Nero Essentials
PDF Split n Merge
PDF Creator
PDF Xchange Viewer
Real Alternative
Serif PagePlus X-4
Superantispyware
Total Recorder Pro
WinMd5Sum
Audacity
BelArc Advisor

These reflect some of my interests- (you list might look differently)-- these are just a few of the things I use regularly

letchworth


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Nice list letchworth.

In addition to what's been mentioned:
Paperport has been useful for me.
PaintShop Pro.
Autostitch for panoramic images.
Dragon Naturally Speaking for voice recognition.
Syncback for data backup
Sandboxie
Erunt
Shortkeys
Tweakui


----------



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

My suggestion are the following:

Chrome 3.0
Pidgin 2.6
OpenOffice 3.1
VLC 1.0.2
GIMP 2.6

That covers most of your needs and all are free, fast and fabulous!


----------



## tuneman (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi my suggestion would be:
winzip
winrar
sandboxie
malwarebytes
convertxtodvd
plus any other software that is related to what you want to do with your new pc ie. if you want to use it for photography you might want to consider photoshop, or if you like the idea of becoming a bedroom dj you might want virtual dj, etc etc


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If you want to have a music collection and work with Mp3 files try these programs:

PLAYERS/ORGANIZERS

MediaMonkey
Quintessential Media Player
MusicBee
Winamp
jetAudio Basic
foobar2000
Jaangle


RECORDING/EDITING

Audacity
Wavosaur
MAGIX Audio Cleaning Lab (Paid)
Mp3DirectCut


RIPPERS

CDex
Exact Audio Copy
AudioGrabber
(with the LAME codec)


TAG EDITORS

Mp3tag
Mp3/Tag Studio
TagScanner
MusicBrainz Picard


CD BURNING

CDBurnerXP
Ashampoo Burning Studio Free
ImgBurn


TESTING/REPAIR

MP3Test
mpTrim
MP3 Repair Tool


MISC

Mp3Gain
Album Art Downloader XUI
Similarity
SongBird


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I just put Microsoft Security Essentials on my new Windows 7 laptop. I like it so far.
http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Windows 7 I believe now has Native DVD burning support so you really don't need this but it is one program I always used with XP and Vista.
http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm

Hard to list software that is not free. Most of the stuff I use is free. I did put Office 2007 on my wife's new laptop as well. So I guess that counts as not being Free.


----------



## Sami27 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the lists guys,could you also say what the programs are used for


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

Google is your friend--- they can all be found with Google- most will give you either a homepage or wiki article giving brief description.

letchworth


----------



## garywilson (Oct 30, 2009)

when i am install new window 

i am install gtalk, office, firefox, google chrome, gom player, nod 32, yahoo , gidle, idm, window live messenger , nero , etc 

but best way to searh on google what you want :up:


----------



## Sami27 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am just lazy


----------

